# BH's Wife's Funk White Abarth 500



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

This is my first ever FULL detail, so be kind!

This my wife's new car - July 2010 Abarth 500.

After a lot of searching we were able find this mint condition one, which we had to do a 350 mile round trip to collect!

Options fitted to the car -
Pearlescent funk white
Full black leather
Skydome panoramic sunroof
Climate control
17" 5 petal alloys

As I didn't know the full cleaning history of the car, I thought it would be a good idea to do my first full detail.

The only 'during' picture I got was after I snow foamed the car as I got engrossed in the detail and forgot to keep taking photo's.

This is the process I went through -

1.	Snow foamed with AB Magifoam
2.	2 bucket wash with MF mitt using Wolf's white satin shampoo
3.	Inside of all the wheels cleaned with various brushes
4.	Whole car, including glass decontaminated with CP Iron-X (I know a little excessive).
5.	All the wheels decontaminated with Iron-X
6.	Clayed all panels and glass using BH auto clay soft
7.	Coat of Werkstat acrylic prime applied with a MF pad
8.	3 x coats Werkstat acrylic jett trigger applied, including all the trim and glass including the sunroof, with a MF
9.	2 x coats of Planet Polish wheel seal and shine applied to the wheels
10.Tyres dressed with Meguiars endurance tyre gel
11. Exhaust tips cleaned with Solvol Autosol metal polish
12. Leather seats wiped down with a damp MF towel and the remaining interior surfaces treated with a coat of Werkstat satin prot.
13. Full set of official Abarth mats fitted
14. Final wipe down with Werkstat acrylic glos.

I'm very pleased with the results and so is my wife. She thinks it looks better than a brand new car!


















































































Must say the Werkstat range of products are sooooooooooo good. I wouldn't use anything else! The finish they give is unbelievable! :argie: Can't recommend the stuff enough.

The pictures don't do the car justice. Its either my crap photography skills or it's a very difficult colour to photo 'right'
Photo 4 is about the best I can get.

Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Sensational work there bristle hound, more importantly youve scored lots of browny points with the boss :thumb: 

Beautiful work and gorgeous finish.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice work on a gorgeous little Abarth :thumb:

Nice choice of spec too with the best wheels, it's just one of those cars that puts a smile on my face every time I see one, no matter what mood I'm in.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Gorgeous job, gorgeous colour. Love the interior.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... always good to get that first clean of a new car out the road... nice finish...

great wee cars, just got one myself...detail is here

How I the ride etc with those 17".... they are on my list to get changed over at some point.... (although I'm keeping it standard )

must say, I'm having great fun in mine.... :driver::driver::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Lovely car you've got there..too nice for the wife :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Col :thumb:


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Good job my friend!!!
Abarth 500 is so lovely and fast....
I think you deserve a kiss from your wife 
I have been use werkstatt and i agree with you.It's awesome!
How many ml do you use from AB Magifoam?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

And another abarth on here ... Argh .... Looks great, I love them


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice job matey:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

thats such a lovely colour, my favourite white on any car.

Great job, looks mint


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

looks amazing, my sister just got a 500 and they are cool little cars i think


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> looks good... always good to get that first clean of a new car out the road... nice finish...
> 
> great wee cars, just got one myself...detail is here
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments CB :thumb:

I saw your thread & must say that is a lovely colour to detail. Very nice! Saw you on Abarthisti 

Having never driven an Abarth 500 on 16"s I've got nothing to compare it with. However the ride is on the firm side, but isn't that the experience with these? :lol:

I never get to drive it at the mo unless it needs petrol. The wife won't let me! :wall: :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

:thumb: werkstat is god on white


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks for the comments CB :thumb:
> 
> I saw your thread & must say that is a lovely colour to detail. Very nice! Saw you on Abarthisti
> 
> ...


Cheers mate...

yeah the ride is firm and bouncy... but I see the Konis sort that out...

another thing, on my "keeping it standard" list! :lol: :wall:

You got plans for it, or are you just going to try and get it off the wife for a good drive now and again?!?! 

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie:

Lovely car and a smashing job! :thumb:

I get mine tomorrow - can't wait!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> You got plans for it, or are you just going to try and get it off the wife for a good drive now and again?!?!
> 
> :thumb:


Only bits and pieces, nothing to major at the moment mate

Now I just have to find where she hides the keys for it ... :lol:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

brilliant mate! Well worth the 350 mile trip


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Funky colour  

Sorry, I had to


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job. Same wheels I've got on mine. Best choice for the Abarth IMHO.
Enjoy the car

:detailer:

C


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Great finish and excellent quality photos! What camera did you take these on if you don't mind?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

jamieblackford said:


> Great finish and excellent quality photos!


Cheers :thumb:



jamieblackford said:


> What camera did you take these on if you don't mind?


Fuji FinePix S1500 bridge camera
http://www.trustedreviews.com/Fujifilm-FinePix-S1500_Digital-Camera_review


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Forgot about this one.

The previous owner did a YouTube video shortly after he got the car


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, best finish I have ever seen on white paint. Stunning!! :argie:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

love these little rocket ships... excellent choice of colour and spec


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks tremendous mate, such a fun little car, enjoy it!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

That's looking fab, Bristle Hound, really good work. You do know you've opened up a can of worms now and you'll start detailing anything that doesn't move (or doesn't move very fast)? :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

First time out in the Abarth today since the weekends detail and what does it do? P**s down! :wall:

Anyway, a chance for some beading shots! 

These were taken about an hour after the rain had stopped -




























:detailer:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great looking beading there! Wait until you get it in the supermarket car park and it will probably be the only one looking like that. Will stand out like a sore thumb! (That's assuming there isn't a high DW member count around your area!!!)


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

Reminds me to get on my a500 fast its looking average 


lovely clean spec glad the stickers are gone:thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

lovely a500 there, looks :argie::argie: after the detail an those beads :doublesho


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful work, beautiful car!


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Very nice beading!!:argie::argie:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks great mate, good finish too!

I think the pics look mint for a white car, great reflections!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

bristle hound said:


>


bead farm!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Great little car & top job on your's. Girl at work has one & even the standard exhaust has a great sound when she sets off.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments people. Much appreciated! :thumb:

Just added a sticker today to the otherwise plain dash today. Makes me smile! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Been doing a few little mods since we got the Abarth.

Aside from the new full set of Abarth mats & the dashboard sticker (see above), we've added a few little things

Abarth tax disc holder -










Shorter roof aerial. The new aerial has not effected radio reception at all.
Before -










After -



















Gloss black mirror caps. Quite easy to do. You just have to be brave removing the mirror glass as it makes a hell of a 'crack' as it unclips! :doublesho Unfortunately its the only way to change the covers.

As most people seem to have gone for the red covers, we thought we would be a little different, so we went for the gloss black ones. A bit more subtle we think.

Before -










After -



















Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning, the Mrs cant complain about the detailing collection now:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

butler2.8i said:


> Looks stunning, the Mrs cant complain about the detailing collection now:lol:


Cheers Shaun :thumb:

Oh she can still complain ...:lol:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning little car mate! I love these! I will have one, one day! 
I currently own a Punto HGT Abarth! A little old but I'm still in the Abarth club


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the black caps, I'd have had them painted metallic black to match the metallic white. Hopefully I'm off to test one and a twin air this weekend


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> I like the black caps, I'd have had them painted metallic black to match the metallic white.


Fortunately they are metallic black. Only realised in the sun this morning ...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ha ha top stuff


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

All the small mods adding hundreds of horsepower


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

adf27 said:


> All the small mods adding hundreds of horsepower


Wouldn't go that far :doublesho

About 40bhp I would have said :lol: :driver:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great job


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice work on a gorgeous little Abarth :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent work, agree, Werkstat products are really goood :thumb:


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Looking great BH:thumb:There's a few of us Abarthisti in here now:wave:


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!
Have yet to see an Abarth around here, but the standard 500 is getting pretty popular in these parts.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

DRL bulb change

The originals are a bit to yellow, so I decided to change them. The choice was a straight fight between the PIAA and Polarg one's.

The Polargs won at the end of the day, mainly because the wattage on the bulbs is the same as the OEM ones.

Only place I could find the Polargs was a seller on eBay from California USA. So I thought what the hell. Ordered on a Sunday night and they were here on the Thursday morning! Some of my mail from the Uk doesn't arrive that fast.










After a bit of reading on Abarthisti, I took the recommendation to jack the car up with my trusty trolley jack and a block of wood.

I jacked the car up so the front wheel was just touching the ground. Off with the flap and plastic cover and a quick twidle and the bulb and bulb holder were out.

I was made aware that you should make sure the new bulb seats properly so it doesn't fall out. So removed the old bulb and replaced with the Polarg, which makes a discernable 'click' when it seats properly.

All put back together and a few piccys

Before (bloody dog :doublesho :lol










Left hand side (looking at the photo) - normal OEM yellow one. Right hand side - new Polarg one



















Both with the new Polargs










I would recommend if you change your DRL's to use a jack, much much easier to do.

I am really pleased the difference the Polargs have made. Got rid of that crappy yellow look in the DRL's. :thumb:

PS Got my Polargs from here - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Polarg-M-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item43adc4ed55


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

How long did the swap take you Mr Bristley Doggy?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> How long did the swap take you Mr Bristley Doggy?


Just over 30 mins, incl. tidying everything away Jorge


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:thumb:

Why thank you kind sir, that watched item on the ebay link may just be snapped rather soon, what what what. Spiffing.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

5th coat of Werkstat acrylic jett trigger applied over the BH weekend to the Abarth














































I'm happy with the finish and the depth now. Will just need to keep the AJT topped up once a month :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks good Mr Bristle 

I did prefer Laser Blue you know


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sportspack Mark said:


> looks good Mr Bristle


Cheers Mark! :thumb:



Sportspack Mark said:


> I did prefer Laser Blue you know


Thought you might


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That looks miles better


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work buddy, looking good :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Mate that is gorgeous! Loving the funk white paint! Hopefully I'll have one sooon! :wave:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Sexy little car, Love the Abarth 500! Nice work too BTW.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just gave the Abarth a quick detail afetr its second year service

Washed via 2BM with AF Lather (still can't make my mind up on this shampoo)

& another coat of Werkstat AJT added :argie:










Roof & spolier










Only realised the other day that there was somethings missing off our 'scorpion' ! :wall: :lol:

Before -










After -


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Finally got the black wheel centre's I've been after for a while.










Before -










After -










Before -










After



















We haven't had our Abarth long, but I haven't seen any others with these wheels centre's

I appreciate they are not to everyone's taste, but we just wanted to make our Abarth a little different from all the rest.

We have finally achieved the exterior visual look we were after.

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice work bud (Y). I think youve done well with the new plastic black covers as it works well with the rest of the cars color combo. If i had black on mine it wouldnt work as iv got the red stripes and mirror scheme.But for your vehicle, the black surounds works really well .


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

mr.t said:


> Nice work bud (Y). I think youve done well with the new plastic black covers as it works well with the rest of the cars color combo. If i had black on mine it wouldnt work as iv got the red stripes and mirror scheme.But for your vehicle, the black surounds works really well .


Thanks for the comments ! :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on a very clean looking car. I'm with you with the werkstatt range, blew me away too.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking very good BH! Like the fact you have done something different! Completely respect that decision! Might have to rip off your idea with that sticker on the dash! Haha! Also need to get my ass in gear and get some proper protection on! I'm gonna end up all swirly and not looking anywhere near as good as you!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good work Bristle Doggy. Very nice, subtle modding.
How do you get those covers off? Do you need a special tool to pull them out from behind or something?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good, makes a nice difference... 

Dennis, they will ping off with a small flat head screwdriver... 

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks CB


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Here to help matey bob dude... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> Spot on a very clean looking car. I'm with you with the werkstatt range, blew me away too.


Cheers mate! :thumb: Gotta love the Werkstat acrylic :argie:



woodybeefcake said:


> Looking very good BH! Like the fact you have done something different! Completely respect that decision!


Thanks mate! :thumb:



woodybeefcake said:


> Might have to rip off your idea with that sticker on the dash! Haha!


Feel free Woody. Got mine from here - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130650450618 :thumb:



Lorenzo said:


> Good work Bristle Doggy. Very nice, subtle modding.


Cheers Dennis! :thumb:



Lorenzo said:


> How do you get those covers off? Do you need a special tool to pull them out from behind or something?


There is a screwdriver notch on them. I put some duct tape over a flat bladed screwdriver as I've been told Abarth alloys are made from butter! :doublesho :lol:



The Cueball said:


> looking good, makes a nice difference...


Cheers CB! :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Can't fault the finish I'm getting with the werkstat acrylic kit :argie:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

A little mod today.

Thought I would do the boot strap. The boot liner that you lift to access where the spare wheel would normaly be, has a red strap, so I thought good idea to match 'em up.

I wasn't going o pay the ridiculous price for the OEM Abarth one's, so I did this myself.

The material is exactly the same as the OEM black one, even down to the patttern of it.

The 'owner' of our Abarth is well pleased!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

And the OCD starts now. Cracking idea I am liking. Will make you smile each time you open the boot.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mine is red already 

looks good...

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine's still black 

And I damaged my alloy today 

I'm off to cry now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nugget! :wall::wall::wall:

Is it bad mate!??!?!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A kind of scratch/gouge bit on the polished edge size of my thumbnail.

It was in the crappy office yard and I went into a wee hole that's got a concrete side. I see it and avoid everyday but today was the day I wasn't properly looking. Now on ebay trying to find a petal. Do the dealers sell single wheels do you know? I might give them a bell.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lorenzo said:


> A kind of scratch/gouge bit on the polished edge size of my thumbnail.
> 
> It was in the crappy office yard and I went into a wee hole that's got a concrete side. I see it and avoid everyday but today was the day I wasn't properly looking. Now on ebay trying to find a petal. Do the dealers sell single wheels do you know? I might give them a bell.


Nightmare!!!!

there were a few being sold on ebay when I was looking for mine....

Sure the dealers will help you out... the one in glasgow has a set sitting they are trying to sell...



:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Intriguing...



:thumb:

Sorry for the hijack folks


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> And I damaged my alloy today
> 
> I'm off to cry now


****** !!! :doublesho

My worst nightmare 

Hope you get it sorted Dennis :thumb:

I was warned that Abarth alloys are made out of butter mind! :wall:

CB - PM me how much that dealer wants for that set of Abarth wheels will you mate. I'm assuming they're the petal ones and not the multi spoke?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Been cleaning the Abarth today.

Washed with the 2BM with Wolf's white satin shampoo
Coat of Werkstat AJT & a wipe down with Werkstat acrylic glos





































Been using the Werkstat acrylic kit for a while now and it still impresses me how easily I can achieve these results! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Looking great as ever, but I see you've not changed them wheels then / yet


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I see you've not changed them wheels then / yet


 No pennies left in the piggy bank I'm afraid


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> No pennies left in the piggy bank I'm afraid


HA HA, I'm getting to know that feeling well, I could say thanks to you (in a good way of course) Just spent a ton on a DA, 4 months ago I didn't even know what a DA was :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

LittleMissTracy said:


> HA HA, I'm getting to know that feeling well, I could say thanks to you (in a good way of course) Just spent a ton on a DA, 4 months ago I didn't even know what a DA was :lol:


Told it was fatal coming on here. The spending just doesn't seem to end! :wall: :lol:

My neighbours take most of my packages in & even they sigh & say more gear for the car! Lol :lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Told it was fatal coming on here. The spending just doesn't seem to end! :wall: :lol:
> 
> My neighbours take most of my packages in & even they sigh & say more gear for the car! Lol :lol:


You did, you fully warned me, I knew the risks 
Got to say that the only thing I may need to get now is polish for DA. I have some P1 but not sure if there'll be enough for Albartho, Civic and brothers Grand Scienic tho its only mine that has the swirls 
Still yours is looking AWESOME.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just in case you missed it! 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/show-and-shine-august-winner.html


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh mate did not know that was yourself. Well done lad us Teeside lads know how to clean a car.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the interior, nice car.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i love the look of these little cars.
great job looks like a brand new car


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Our Abarth is now 'wearing' Auto Finesse Tough Coat after the winter protection detail I did on it :thumb:

Anyway, a few piccies of it today.














































Liking the Tough Coat very muchly! :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Smashing little motor fella!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Love those little fiats,would've gt one but for the size of it and needing to fit prams in lol


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the wheels!


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Great looking car.


----------



## Teale41 (Jan 7, 2011)

You have to be in Ingleby Barwick, I'll keep my eyes open for this little beauty, good work and all for your wife, impressive.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely looking car chap , would love to go out and buy one but mrs wouldnt let me ha ha. Even if got it for her , I couldnt cus she needs a work horse car for flowers 

Any chance of first dabs if you ever sell it


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks very good mate


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Teale41 said:


> You have to be in Ingleby Barwick, I'll keep my eyes open for this little beauty, good work and all for your wife, impressive.


Correct with Ingleby Toytown 

Thanks for the comments :thumb:



slineclean said:


> Lovely looking car chap , would love to go out and buy one but mrs wouldnt let me ha ha. Even if got it for her , I couldnt cus she needs a work horse car for flowers
> 
> Any chance of first dabs if you ever sell it


Thanks for the comments :thumb:

First dibs is your if we decide to sell


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

When you get 10 mins spare and fancy writing about the beginning of the story when you were lookin for the car and how it turned out to be a 350 mile round trip. I remember when had my cooper s , 1 sat went to London dealer to see and returned the following sat to collect it by train thought. They didn't offer enough on the part ex so sold it privately


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Love these cars mates just got one.


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

That's almost as shiny as the MINI used to be! 

Nice work.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic finish mate:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just thinking how much better that car would be on winter wheels, with nearly new Vred tyres on it....

much like these ones... I know someone that has them lying about....  :lol:












:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> just thinking how much better that car would be on winter wheels, with nearly new Vred tyres on it....
> 
> much like these ones... I know someone that has them lying about....  :lol:
> 
> ...


Wonder who that could be CB? :wave:

Unfortunately, the piggy banks empty :wall:

Latest (& last as it turns out) piccy of our Abarth


----------



## Shannon (Aug 10, 2012)

Would love to get a drive in one of these wee wagons, if they're anywhere near as fun to drive as their predecessors It's sure to be super fun! 
Really looks well too! Nice work


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

We had an offer we just couldn't refuse on the good ladies Abarth.

As a consequence its now, sadly, its been sold :wave:

As to another car? She can't make her mind up at the moment ...


----------

